

Build any Node.js app with this one-line Dockerfile - teabee89
https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/google/nodejs-runtime/

======
teabee89
Here's the Go equivalent: [https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/google/golang-
runtime/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/google/golang-runtime/) And the
Python equivalent: [https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/google/python-
runtime/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/google/python-runtime/)

